# Bringing unlocked AT&T iPhone - will it work in UAE?



## ExpatLibrarian

I am sure this question has been asked before but I did not see it when I searched so here goes - my mom got the latest model iPhone and gave me her old 4S, along with her old iPad(score!). We started the unlocking process - my mom needed to fill out a form online with AT&T. Once it is unlocked, will I be able to buy a sim card with Du or Etisalat at the airport and use the phone? I also have a cheapie Android which I was hoping to use until I leave since I don't have a landline.


----------



## sammylou

unlocked iPhones will indeed work here in the uae. what you need to know however is that the bandwidth used for the latest LTE/4G networks are different here in the middle east than they are in north america. so the fastest connection you will be able to access is 3G.

my husband and i have been here over a year with our 4s iPhones on 3G and they work fine. LTE is still not even everywhere and some claim that due to the quicker speeds it is easier to burn through your data when surfing.

there are several threads on the dubai forum discussing this but you should be just fine so long as you aren't expecting to access the 4G network.

and yes, you can buy sim cards at the airport. they have temporary ones that are valid for 90 days but if you then stay and acquire your residency visa you just register the number to be permanent and give them a copy of the visa. that is what we did.


----------



## ExpatLibrarian

Thanks for the helpful info - too bad about no 4G but what can you do - good to know I can get a temp SIM so I will be reachable right away.


----------

